# Friends Cafe Southington 12-3



## o3jeff (Nov 26, 2010)

Thinking about heading over, suppose to be a wanna-be band;-) playing.

Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## Greg (Nov 26, 2010)

The bassist and I scoped the place out this afternoon. I'm not sure they are going to know what to do with us. :lol: Nice bar though and the food was good. Should be fun...


----------



## powhunter (Nov 27, 2010)

Since its in my backyard I should be there, unless something better to do comes up :wink:
Ill drag along some of my low life friends too

steveo


----------



## powhunter (Nov 29, 2010)

Gonna bring the GF in tow..JP and Lance are gonna be there too...Any other locals plan on attending...2knees....Grassi..bvibert....Severine??????????????????


----------



## bvibert (Nov 29, 2010)

I'd love to make it, but Carrie has plans with a friend already that night.  Unless I can find someone to watch the kids I'll be at home with them.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 29, 2010)

i would love to go but i have tickets to the uconn game that night.


----------



## Greg (Nov 29, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Gonna bring the GF in tow..JP and Lance are gonna be there too...Any other locals plan on attending...2knees....Grassi..bvibert....Severine??????????????????



Nice Steve-O! Should be interesting. Our singer is battling a cold, and we're going to only get one rehearsal in this week...


----------



## drjeff (Nov 29, 2010)

2knees said:


> i would love to go but i have tickets to the *TOP 10 RANKED* uconn game that night.



fixed it for 'ya


----------



## severine (Nov 29, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Gonna bring the GF in tow..JP and Lance are gonna be there too...Any other locals plan on attending...2knees....Grassi..bvibert....Severine??????????????????





bvibert said:


> I'd love to make it, but Carrie has plans with a friend already that night.  Unless I can find someone to watch the kids I'll be at home with them.



Yup, I really wanted to make it to this but my friend is celebrating her birthday that night so that's where I will be. Have fun!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 30, 2010)

severine said:


> Yup, I really wanted to make it to this but my friend is celebrating her birthday that night so that's where I will be. Have fun!



I'm sure they can sing happy birthday to them.


----------



## severine (Nov 30, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I'm sure they can sing happy birthday to them.



She has her heart set on seeing another band at Toad's Place.  Sorry!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 30, 2010)

severine said:


> She has her heart set on seeing another band at Toad's Place.  Sorry!



get her drunk before you go out and then tell her Friends Cafe is Toad's Place :dunce:


----------



## severine (Nov 30, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> get her drunk before you go out and then tell her Friends Cafe is Toad's Place :dunce:



That may work for 1 person...not so much for 6-8. :lol:


----------



## severine (Nov 30, 2010)

So you guys all need to go to take my place and take lots of pictures for me!


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2010)

We could dress like nerds...


----------



## severine (Nov 30, 2010)

Greg said:


> We could dress like nerds...


Now you're just being desperate. 

She's seen you guys before, at Bohemian Pizza. I guess it's a yearly tradition to go see the Nerds for her birthday. :shrug: Whatever, I'm just along for the ride. 

I'm sad that the next gig is a Sat night and I'll have to work.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 3, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Gonna bring the GF in tow..JP and Lance are gonna be there too...Any other locals plan on attending...2knees....Grassi..bvibert....Severine??????????????????



What time you heading there tonight Steveo?


----------



## powhunter (Dec 3, 2010)

me and the ole lady should be there around 9..not sure about JP  see ya there..Hope they play some Grateful Dead

steveo


----------



## Greg (Dec 3, 2010)

We'll probably go on around 9:45. There will likely be no Grateful Dead. :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Dec 3, 2010)

maybe i can get the babysitter to stay longer....

then again, at $10 an hour this could get awfully expensive.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 3, 2010)

2knees said:


> maybe i can get the babysitter to stay longer....
> 
> then again, at $10 an hour this could get awfully expensive.



Game should be over by 10 no?? They playing in hartford??


----------



## 2knees (Dec 3, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Game should be over by 10 no?? They playing in hartford??



game will be over by 9:00 since there is no tv or no major tv anyway.  but i'm talking about 5 hours of babysitting plus a happy hour before the game, a few beers at the game and then another couple at this place.  well over $100 and I was in NYC yesterday with the family.  I don't even want to tally up that score.... YIKES is that place expensive.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 3, 2010)

powhunter said:


> me and the ole lady should be there around 9..not sure about JP  see ya there..Hope they play some Grateful Dead
> 
> steveo



Call or text me when your on your way in case I fall asleep.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 4, 2010)

Good night on the town...These guys are really good...I was impressed..Blasko can really slay the axe..Only stayed for the first set, because of work today though..JP and company....Monty from sundown...and lots of gregs groupies were there...

steveo


----------



## madriverjack (Dec 4, 2010)

If I lived closer I would of been there. You guys should book a gig for after S7 and I'll be there for sure.


----------



## Greg (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for coming out Steve-O! Glad you enjoyed it, but that was our uber lame set. :lol:


----------



## severine (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorry I missed you guys! You need more Friday night gigs so I can make it to another one!


----------

